# Does your bird "like" his or her name?



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

Bennie has been talking, but I have never heard him say his name. That is one of the sounds he hears most. I would expect he might try to repeat it. Do you think he doesn't like the sound of it? Would "Bennie" be a hard word for a cockatiel to say? Maybe since they don't have lips, the "B" sound is hard to pronounce?


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

It seems to me that all the birds in the world can say "pretty bird" so I don't think that's the issue. Disco the parakeet only seems to have a problem pronouncing the L.

Tequila only ever tries to say "what are you doing", which sounds a lot like "doey doey" to me  Maybe they just don't like their names!


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*saying "B"*

True, Bennie does say "Pretty Bird" or more often "Birdy, birdy.." I hadn't thought of that.


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

Well tiels find hard sounds easier so "birdie" is easier than "bennie". And i guess there's a possibility his name just doesn't catch his attention.


Bjorn says his name. And he says Bjornie. So B's are possible though maybe easier when there are also hard sounds like r.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Beaker knows his name to a T and responds to it, but doesn't say it.
Jaid kind of knows his name, but I call him Jaiden when I'm trying to get his attention.

Maybe he's having a hard time determining his name. Animals respond better to a 2 syllable name, and Bennie is, but it is kind of smushed together with the double N's. With my names, I have the 2nd syllable sharp so they can determine I'm speaking to them. Like Bea-KER or Jai-DEN. Bennie kind of runs together, so he may have a hard time saying it


----------



## BabyPanda (Aug 26, 2013)

Both Lucky and Skye both know their names and respond to them. I actually picked Skye out of a list of names because he responded best to it. Lucky is quite the hidden talker and has been known to say many phrases but I haven't heard him say Lucky yet. Keep in mind he is only a year old and didn't have a name before I got him. Don't give up he may learn to say his name, but even if he doesn't I'm sure he is used to it and loves it. Skye hasn't learned anything but a poor wolf whistle.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

I think it's more about the actual tone and sound of the voice saying the name rather than the actual name. My 'tiels all respond differently depending on who is calling them. It can sound positive or negative to them, depending on the level of someone's voice. My 'tiels love my mum's voice but are scared of my dad's, and it doesn't really matter what they are saying to them, their reaction is the same.

It's said that two-syllable names are easiest for a bird to learn, so I guess it's lucky that most are.


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Skiddles knows her name. She has never said it but then thats because I generally call her 'baby girl'. She can say 'baby girl' clearly, and she says it over and over again - she'll say it then I say it then she says it...and so on :rofl:. She says 'hello' if you say hello to her. 

Granted, to others it may just sound like a chirp.


----------



## lisaowens (Oct 17, 2011)

well i have not got luna yet but the breeder has been calling her by her name she said that Luna always turns her head toward her when she says it though.


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

Rocko definitely knows his name. He's recently taken to yelling something that sounds like "whatcha doin", but chirped, when I say his name to him. He knows how to say "whatcha doin" without having to yell it, so I really don't know why he does that when hearing his name lol. He can also say "hello", "hello bird", and "hello there bird".

The weird thing is, I never _tried_ to teach him to say anything, he just picked them up after hearing them a few times. It took him some practice, like he would yell "whatcha doin" in a chirp (the same thing that he uses to respond to his name, now) for a while, until he could actually say it. That's because they have to learn how to reshape their vocal cords to make it sound right. But while his name is the thing he hears most, he's never attempted to yell it or say it.

Maybe they know it's their name, and they know that it'd be weird to say their own name over and over to themselves? 

Sorry if this was poorly worded by the way, it's almost bedtime and I've had a long day. I'm wiped out.


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

My tiels don't say any words at all but they do know their names and respond when I call them. I do have a lorikeet that says his own name and also calls my name when I leave the room


----------

